# Life might end on earth



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Life will end on earth the the sun dies*

marvellous

extinction

maybe World War II made people happy after it ended, so wanted to breed much more. Dirtiness

Fires

Drought?

Hunger

blame politics.

Law & Governance.

I want war. Now. I'm bored

Give us something to do.

Science. Engineering. Not people luv.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

You forgot global warming.

Dunno about all life on earth though if you include bacteria, they may have to wait 5 billion years until the sun explodes and starts swallowing planets.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

There are many possible scenarios for the extinction of humanity. This, in my opinion, is the order of most probable scenarios to least probable, with 1 being the most likely event to occur. 




1. Nuclear war - with frequent tensions between the world superpowers, and more nations arming themselves with nuclear weapons, an all out nuclear war seems a relatively likely event. As hundreds or thousands of nuclear weapons are thrown around everywhere, not only would the explosions obliterate large masses of population, but the radiation would render huge proportions of the Earth uninhabitable, and the massive amounts of heat generated would disperse into the atmosphere and contribute to creating an uninhabitable climate all over the planet. This event would undoubtedly bring humanity into a state possibly worse off than the stone age. 

2. Socioeconomic meltdown - a very large, sudden financial crash could possibly rock the world economy, resulting in the gradual breakdown of society as civilization decays into chaos. 

3. Global warming - the constant buildup of pollution and heat in the Earth's atomsphere could result in a greenhouse effect, where all the heat is trapped on this planet due to gravity. This heat would only accumulate as more fossil fuels are used and as more pollutioj is emitted. The climate would make the existence of life almost impossible. 

4. Alien invasion - with nothing prohibiting the existence of extraterrestrial lifeforms, and with a whole unexplored universe of stars and planets, it only takes one powerful civilization out there with the means of reaching Earth in order to exterminate our species. 

5. Asteroid from outer space - there have already been near misses from asteroids near Earth, and although the chances of a large enough meteorite striking earth fatally are not very high, they are far from 0. 

6. The sun's lifespan ending - in only a matter of billions of years, the sun will run out of energy. If by that time, we havent started colonizing extrasolar planets, then this will spell the end of humanity. 

7. Entropy - the universe keeps expanding, and will possibly do so until all the heat in the universe cant warm up the universe enough. The universe then begins to die out as energy systems eventually fail or are dispersed too far apart to allow life to thrive or even exist in the universe. 

8. Universal collapse - within anywhere from a hundred billion years to a trillion years, black holes may become so large from feeding on matter that they eventually devour the whole universe. Gravity would be so strong that the entire universe would then collapse into one infinitesimal point of extreme density as another big bang would occur, spelling the fate of our current universe and the birth of another.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

@sad1231234 Nice list  There's a couple of interesting documentaries about this on Youtube, they had global pandemic quite high up the list and a few more space related ones.

I'd put global warming number 1 as this will definitely spell the end unless things change soon.

Nuclear war number 2 but still may be triggered by a socioeconomic meltdown but can't keep that in as even if there's a socioeconomic meltdown pockets of humanity will still survive.

Aliens 4 and Asteroid 3 as aliens would need to travel through a wormhole to reach us if it's impossible to travel faster than the speed of light. 
I don't know how viable the wormhole idea is, though Stephen Hawkins seems to think it's theoretically possible at least.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Charming. I think we'll evolve into a higher lifeform once all the alphas are overthrown.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

My money is on global warming, as far as I know, we are doing very little when I comes to global warming. As for wars and what not, I'm just hoping we as a human race are smarter than that lol


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Barry bin Laden said:


> @sad1231234 Nice list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is of course also the case of a pandemic occuring. And i think the chances of that happening, though not super high, are far from low. Global warming definately seems like an almost inevitable fate for our planet, although we may be able to last it out and maybe eventually help/wait for the planet to heal to its more inhabitable ecological state. A socioeconomic meltdown could trigger some form of war or nuclear war. Aliens may be able to use warp drive technology to reach our planet faster. This could explain why we see ufo's. Some asteroids can be stopped with the capabilities that atomic weapons give us.


----------



## eyeless (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh it'll end inevitably. At latest it will end because of the sun. But I'm certain it will be over sooner. We're going to use up all the resources to a point of no return.


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

The School of Life recently posted a video about humanity destroying itself and their explanation of how and why. Quite thought provoking.

*The real reason we may destroy ourselves isn't really to do with politics or economics or even warfare. It has to do with our minds.*


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Recruiting agents*

sprouting more firms

Cyberdyne 
training

involves

being Terminators

mince 'em. collect blud. maybe filter selection to politicians only... doctors, lawyers. that'd fix society. others let live or die. recruiter theory

easiest job. fun. profit. farmer
not Chappie
or Johnny 5


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> There are many possible scenarios for the extinction of humanity. This, in my opinion, is the order of most probable scenarios to least probable, with 1 being the most likely event to occur.
> 
> 1. Nuclear war - with frequent tensions between the world superpowers, and more nations arming themselves with nuclear weapons, an all out nuclear war seems a relatively likely event. As hundreds or thousands of nuclear weapons are thrown around everywhere, not only would the explosions obliterate large masses of population, but the radiation would render huge proportions of the Earth uninhabitable, and the massive amounts of heat generated would disperse into the atmosphere and contribute to creating an uninhabitable climate all over the planet. This event would undoubtedly bring humanity into a state possibly worse off than the stone age.
> 
> ...


This might seem like a hate speech, but please, think about and educate yourself about this.
Nuclear war might seem like a possible scenario, but also it would mean that the presidents of both states would indirectly commit suicide. No one wants to die and everyone take their turns carefully, aggressively but still not too aggressive to not piss off the North Koreans XD

Socioeconomic breakdown.
That might happen if a guy made an enormous mistake and it somehow slipped in the system, causing a huge chain reaction, resulting in world bank crash and what then? Countries are still good.
Socioeconomic breakdown won`t happen, not even in or after the WWII. There`s just too much separate parties which can survive on their own.

Global warming
No one gives af about that, they are just promoting that to cover up the real status of the world.
All those life-improving sciences like Drugs, Alcoholism, Feminism, Global Warming and other Ecological crap, that`s all used to cover up the real image and make more content for TV, news, social groups and for morale.

Alien Invasion.
Not gunna happen. What do you think, all those radars used in superpowers` defense scans only landmass? No, it scans air space, and after atmosphere they enter space, so some of them might catch some aliens and we will be alerted.
Or just by regular observatories and astronomy research instruments.

Asteroid from outer space.
What have i just told + juuust a few MOABs

Sun`s lifespam ending.
It will last for a loooong time, that is just a theory. By the time sun dies, we will all be gone from this Earth.

Entrophy.
What a duck.
Why would you have to heat up entire universe.
Do you heat entire street when it`s winter?

Universal collapse
First of all, Black holes are compressing, they are not expanding :|
Second, we are enough far from any black hole to consume us.

About the pandemic, there is a rare chance to kill a lot of population all over the world but not completely. And by a lot i mean probably about a few milions.
There is no cure for Ebola, they said.
We found the cure in 1 month when it appeared in Europe, they said.
ggwp.

Personally i don`t think the world will end in any of these ways, nor it will end at all.
I don`t think it would end at all. Only if a mad president comes in with a task to enrage a war with Russia / USA / North Korea*.

But please, find some information and then talk about something.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Querh said:


> This might seem like a hate speech, but please, think about and educate yourself about this.
> Nuclear war might seem like a possible scenario, but also it would mean that the presidents of both states would indirectly commit suicide. No one wants to die and everyone take their turns carefully, aggressively but still not too aggressive to not piss off the North Koreans XD
> 
> Socioeconomic breakdown.
> ...


Nukes - The world is ridden with political tension. The USA and Russia are two equally powerful nations which are both rivals with each other. All it takes is one wrong move, one provocative incident, and both nations could be launched into a full scale non-nuclear or nuclear war. North Korea is a nation, ruled by a madman, that possesses nuclear technology, and the miniaturization technology to utilize those nukes against a country such as America. All it takes is the USA to attempt to push any form of sanction or measure of restraint on North Korea, and then we have a nuclear war.

Socioeconomic meltdown - Well lets look at a socioeconomic meltdown. What happens if the dollar, or some other form of major currency, crashes? It would be like if the Y2K happened. Extreme economic inflation would occur. Investors would lose their money, companies would lose their shares, people would lose their jobs, food prices would skyrocket, and many people would lose food/electricity. Even the shipping and freight services may be cut off due to a lack of demand. There would be many riots, crime would increase drastically, and if things got bad enough, civilization would decay into anarchy. Everyone would have to survive on their own in an apocalyptic situation. This wouldnt mean the end of life on Earth but it would spell the end of civilization as we know it.

Global warming - Have you ever heard of the Greenhouse Effect? All the factories, vehicles, machines and nuclear testings are leading to inevitable global warming. With our technology, we produce a lot of heat and pollution to maintain our daily lives, and all this heat and pollution builds up in the Earths atmosphere, it doesnt just float off to space. This pollution not only builds up in the atmosphere, but it also breaks down the ozone layer. The ozone layer is what prevents the sun's rays from damaging organic matter. The pollution also gets sandwiched between the land and space by gravity. So all this heat and pollution builds up and accumlates to the point of eventual and inevitable global warming. The atmospheric temperature is already proven to increase global by the year, and ice caps are melting in the poles. Cities are already proven to produce so much heat for many miles around them. Global warming will very likely happen around the middle of this century.

Alien invasion - You need to learn some basic geometry. Radio wave detectors work by projecting radio waves towards sections of the sky. These radio waves spread out over time. By the time these radio waves travel a few lightyears, the distance between each "wave" has drastically increased. We are not scanning our night sky as if it is some kind of giant glass dome; we are scanning the universe. When we point a telescope in one direction, we are not seeing one dot in the sky, we are seeing an area that is millions of lightyears squared. To explore an area that size would take millenia. Also, we have only had radio telescopes for a matter of decades, so we have only scaned a small amount of cosmic activity. We have made a general map of the universe's structure, but the amount of planets we know is extremely low. Besides, what can we do to stop an alien invasion? Micheu Kaku, the famous physicist, says that the chances that we will find an alien civilization that matches us in military power is exponentially lower than the chances of finding an alien civilization that is far, far ahead of us in technology.

Asteroid - well first of all, MOAB's are called Massive Ordinance Air Blast for a reason - they only explode in the air lol. We have no missile technology that can propell a missile into space other than Intercontinental Ballistic Missiles. And even a nuke may not stop an asteroid. A 10-15 km asteroid travelling at 22,000 kmph will not stop for one, or even multiple, nuke explosions. A nuke can barely make a crater in the Earth that is a few hundred meters deep. It is possible that our entire nuclear arsenals may be able to stop one small Asteroid though.

Sun ending - thats why i put it as one of the least likely events to happen

Entropy - common sense. Heat is one of the primary aspects of energy in the universe. No heat means no stars. No stars means no life, no planets. The entire universe becomes cold and lifeless, except for maybe a few stars here and there which will eventuslly be diminshed.

Universal collapse - you need to learn some physics bro... black holes grow larger as they consume more mass. We already know that some entire galaxies are under the process of being consumed by black holes. Over the course of billions of years, there may be enough black holes to consume large portions of the universe. And eventually our galaxy would be next. Think of black holes like a fire - fires spread. I am too far away from a small campfire in the nearby forest, but if that manages to spread to the nearby trees, then that fire will eventually reach me.

Pandemic - Bubonic plague wiped out half of Europe's population almost a millium ago. Small pox wiped out 11 million Aztecs half a millenium ago. At the beginning of the last century, Spanish Influenza lead to the deaths of 100 million people. What's to stop another disease from breaking out and being more powerful than all the other epidemics?

Find my information? Have you found yours?


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

Right answer can`t be made on this question, everyone has it`s own opinions 

Nuclear war
None of us can`t tell for sure will it happen or not. Simply we don`t know enough about the "underworld". We know that we all hate each other and human mankind fought since it existed - i dunno why wouldn`t they now. Also, we know we are reasonable, we know that "nucelar" war means suicide (I dunno about Korea, lol). Yes, korea is a bit retarded but also they posses so ****ty technology that we could easily intercept and eliminate them without causing mayor damage (just quessing, but if everyone has nukes, why countires wouldn`t develop anti-ballistic missiles?). Just a theory.

Socioeconomic breakdown
Dollar crashes. We still have Yen, Euro, Krona, British pound, there are a lot of other currencies we can use. It would cause severe damage but it`s not gonna end the world. Even if somehow all the currencies in the world crash, we still have "material currency", like gold, gemstones, oil,... socioeconomic breakdown is an internal problem, it won`t cause global war and world won`t die off completely.

Alien Invasion
This is all about luck. Maybe we do discover them, maybe they surprise us. We have no idea. About the radio-wave frequency increasing over time i didn`t know, but even if it`s true, what about UV light? How does it`s frequency don`t change over time?
Also, why are we talking about us, what about them?
Maybe their research focus was on something else, they "picked a different research tree focus"?
Maybe they could make intergalactic flight vessels, but their weapons are poor as *** or their medicine isn`t developed or they didn`t even discover up their planet yet but started flying trough space.
Also take a note that ENORMOUS culture and psychology variations may occur, so what we think is weird maybe it`s completely normal to them, for example, sex. Humans don`t wander around streets having sex with random people, but for them it could be a social event, part of culture or whatever, we don`t know.

Global warming
If they honestly do give af, they would invest something in preventing it. For now, people don`t give af and i don`t say they are not real, indeed, it is getting hotter but people dont give af. For now, ecology is just a morale-increasing science.

Asteroid
Okay i made a mistake by saying MOAB, indeed, air explosions are much more destructive than ground-triggered ones, but yeah, there is no atmosphere on an asteroid, lol. But also we may make a note that an asteroid of huge mass would be redirected by sun`s gravity or other planets of our solar system (if in right position in right time), so what about lighter asteroids? We can nuke them or throw something at them, since explosions are fast particle movement, and of course to have mass you must have atoms. Force created might redirect it or destroy it, we don`t know when will it or out of what will it be built.


Sun ending- yeah we can agree that it will last for a long time.

Universal collapse
We should call this an earth destruction by a black hole (a-hole, lol). Closest black hole to us is far enough to not harm us for a long time. We would colonize other planets and we will be fine. Also a theory and a lot of factors involved to talk about this.
I dunno about black hole growth, i heard that they compress for eternity, but nvm.

Pandemic.
Yeah, it would happen. But also it should be very "lucky" in order to wipe out entire world.
Medicine and military now are mostly developed sciences and the cure would be developed when needed. We are not even conscious how powerful our research can be. Indeed, some plagues were deadly but none of them caused a global extinction. There is just too much genotype diversity between the people in the world, a plague would have to develop A FEW very unique, universal receptors with some hardcore egzotoxins in order to wipe out entire world (Science bidch )

This is an open topic, opinion conflicts are allowed


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Quelch!*

tiny bit of simple self-taught idea

faces & bodies are different per person

different native tongue languages
grouped by country

just all English.. plenty of countries can use it

accents, manners unique to anyone.

how tongue, tonsils, throat, teeth, lips are genetically different per person, like face & hair...

mumbling fumbling, misunderstanding, all same as finding a partner in life, separate, divorce, lose job.

on first encounter... like or not. I get swirled up in loops of efforts to get on... arguments happen initially or continue for minutes, days or years.

the way people use their voice, genes, attitude.

I'm a clinger, keep begging for compromise. seasoned experience. Snr Detective Social. I not like them is prolifically rare. they turn off and run other way I absorb that rejection reaction gene they've inherited

Put me on a rocket to weave thru orbits of any number of any constellation bodies


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

We all forgot about...
CHUUCK
NORRISSSS
Also North Korea seems pissed off these days but we got too unused to war to react like it`s really gonna happen, but it might.
You can say "Noooo it won`t", but Korea is led by a Fazefag.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish it would hurry up already.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Querh said:


> Right answer can`t be made on this question, everyone has it`s own opinions
> 
> Nuclear war
> None of us can`t tell for sure will it happen or not. Simply we don`t know enough about the "underworld". We know that we all hate each other and human mankind fought since it existed - i dunno why wouldn`t they now. Also, we know we are reasonable, we know that "nucelar" war means suicide (I dunno about Korea, lol). Yes, korea is a bit retarded but also they posses so ****ty technology that we could easily intercept and eliminate them without causing mayor damage (just quessing, but if everyone has nukes, why countires wouldn`t develop anti-ballistic missiles?). Just a theory.
> ...


Nuclear war - the chances of a nuclear war happening are far from unlikely. Tensions are slowly accumulating between Russia and America, and North Korea already poses a huge threat to the entire globe. Many scientists claim that the chances of humanity ending by a nuclear war are very likely and that we are closer to our annihilation than our beginning.

Socioeconomic meltdown - It is a worldwide thing but it affects countries internally, it affects a country's infrastructure, which is the heart of a country's make-up. Once the infrastructure is messed up by the drastic financial crashes/changes, then civilization will decline into anarchy, unless of course we can find a way to maintain our society. Not the end of humanity but the end of the world as we know it.

Alien invasion - Chances are, the aliens are either nonexistent, existent but far from the reach of Earth, or existing in another "plane" so to speak. By plane i mean that aliens which would have had far longer to evolve and advance technologically than humans may possibly have the capability to dwell in some form of undetectable state, whether that state be a parallel universe or another dimension. We have no way to know for sure whether or not aliens exist, not until we know for certainty the limits of the cosmic laws. Also, any civilization that had the technology to build an intergalactic space ship would not have weak weapons. For example, a civilization that has warp drive space craft will have weapons of immense firepower. We think we are so powerful with our nukes, but nukes only unleash a small amount of subatomic energy, mainly the neutrons in an atom. A highly advanced space civilization may quite possibly possess the technology to utilize antimatter reactions. An antimatter explosion utilizes the power of every subatomic particle. Aliens that had intergalectic travel technology would have to research technologies that would allow them to maintain their empire, technologies that would include highly advanced weaponry and biological engineering on a molecular or cellular level. Any intergalactic civilization would have discovered their planet first. Also, if you check out what world famous scientists say, we are more likely to meet aliens far above our technological and mental capabilities. Why would these aliens care to socialize or trade ideas with us?

Global Warming - They wouldnt invest anything in preventing global warming because the major corporations primarily responsible for global warming are making enormous profits from the sales of cars, oils, manufactoring and burning fossil fuels.

Asteroid - what can we do if a large asteroid bypasses the sun's gravitational pull? Since most asteroids are made of rock, metals and ice, it would take an explosion of considerable size and power to destroy or deflect an incoming Earth-bound asteroid of say, 10 kilometres in diameter.

Sun ending - our sun has only 5 billion years of lifespan left, extremely unlikely to cause our deaths obviously.

Black hole - black holes are very unlikely to end humanity any time soon, but chances are very high that they will be the fate of our galaxy/universe.

Pandemic - there is a lot of genotype diversity within the life on Earth, but not within humanity. All it takes is one type of virus which is uncurable to our current technology, and it can spread and kill all of humanity. A pandemic would have a hard time wiping out all life on Earth, but it is not a very unlikely fate for humanity.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

god will send a meteor to wipe out all life on earth.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

ljubo said:


> god will send a meteor to wipe out all life on earth.


When?


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> Nuclear war - the chances of a nuclear war happening are far from unlikely. Tensions are slowly accumulating between Russia and America, and North Korea already poses a huge threat to the entire globe. Many scientists claim that the chances of humanity ending by a nuclear war are very likely and that we are closer to our annihilation than our beginning.
> 
> Socioeconomic meltdown - It is a worldwide thing but it affects countries internally, it affects a country's infrastructure, which is the heart of a country's make-up. Once the infrastructure is messed up by the drastic financial crashes/changes, then civilization will decline into anarchy, unless of course we can find a way to maintain our society. Not the end of humanity but the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> ...


Guys please use some facts, don`t write what comes onto your mind. Facts then theories please.
Nuclear War - Have anyone heard for "Fear balance"?
It`s an amount of fear other country foster towards another one.
For example, North Korea wanted to bomb South Korea`s capital, Seoul, but they didn`t cause South Korea has nukes.
So if they bomb them, it would mean declaration of war and nukes count too. They CAN go inside their bunkers, but then entire country`s land, infrastructure and everything would be destroyed, letting other countries freely to invade their lands and seize what they want, while they can only surrender, die or somehow escape.
That`s what all countries have on mind, if this Fear factor was inextistant we won`t be talking about this topic at all, cause the world would end already. Tension does grow but nukes are final option.

Socioeconomic breakdown
Where da hell did someone pick this up in the first place?
What have I said, material currency. Yeah, a currency critical failure would be devastating but it won`t end the world.
It would just affect few countries utilizing it. Someone watched too many movies. I don`t mean to insult you directly, but yeah, some of these are purely movie theories

Alien Invasion.
We think they will destroy us because we like war. Humans have for their entire fukin evolution fought with everything they found. Extraterrestrial life have developed somewhatly different. As i said already, we have no fukin idea what are they gonna posses. Maybe they like trade, they don`t like war or never experienced it, lurk for culture and science, we have no idea what are their interests. Yes, we might meet another civilization far more advanced than us, but not necessary. Everything is possible.
One good thing about that is, probably their sex activities are considered a common social event 
Maybe they are humanoids too  Njom njom.

Global Warming.
It is happening and noone gives af about it. Let`s put an end to this subject please. 70% of global population is produced by industry and they want to regulate our 30%

Asteroid
They were hitting us, they are hitting us right now and they will continue to hit us as much as they want.
*** You said large asteroid of ice which wouldn`t be redirected via sun gravity. Gravity is not the only thing our sun emits. It would melt it down ezily or shrink it enough for our atmosphere to vaporize it. What if it comes from outer space? Well then we`re doomed. But there`s one more thing. Earth is small. For now we are safe from asteroid attacks, don`tya worry. Those are all still movie scenarios.

And best for the last, Pandemic.
Variola minor, Yersinia pestis, Tuberculosis, Ebola, all those lethal pathogens are eradicated or nearly eradicated. As i said already...
Ebola is incurable, they said
Ebola has 90% death rate, they said
Cured in 1 month when it arrived in Europe, everyone said. A plague will be cured if pharmacology industries have interest in curing it. For example, for a cure for Tuberculosis you have to go to a distributor`s HQ to order it how rare that disease nova days is. For a disease that advanced to be lethal and stubborn at the same time can happen if this entire world is an artificial reality and some fukin robots decided to make another software and they let a random kid play Plague Inc. all over us. If that kind of disease actually appears, it might be a virus cause that much power can be done only with a gigantic mutation and viruses are susceptible to mutations and actually benefit from them. Viruses are also very vulnerable to any environment outside of human body, affecting their transmission rate.
For a plague to wipe out the world requires what I said + hardcore hardpaid terrorists and Chuck Norris.
But still we have enormous pharmaceutics industries and more-less medicine is one of most advanced sciences we posses (right next to weapons, not to forget, lol). If people want the cure, they will get it.
This is still a film scenario. Highest kill count is 300 million, and it was scored before the 21st century. We have made huge progress since then. Ima medicine addict so please 

Hope this helps
See ya


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

ur face might end on earth


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Life _here on Earth_ will obviously end once the Sun swallows the planet while expanding (if not before). That's nothing new.

However, something caused by humanity? I really doubt it. There are tiny organisms like tardigrades that could survive extreme conditions like cold, heat, fallout, nuclear winter or whatever. And if they survive, then evolution takes care of the rest, just like it did in the beginning, and during the mass extinctions.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

A lot of the people I see suggesting that the world might end I feel are just projecting their own gloomy outlook onto the environment. I think it's realistic to expect some degree of destruction over the coming years but damn, humans are just too amazing imo. Moore's law, man. As long as we can make it another 100-200 years, which is basically nothing at all in the history of man, we'll probably be on two worlds. I do not think there will be some catastrophic end to life here though.


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

uziq said:


> A lot of the people I see suggesting that the world might end I feel are just projecting their own gloomy outlook onto the environment. I think it's realistic to expect some degree of destruction over the coming years but damn, humans are just too amazing imo. Moore's law, man. As long as we can make it another 100-200 years, which is basically nothing at all in the history of man, we'll probably be on two worlds. I do not think there will be some catastrophic end to life here though.


Thank god someone for the first time here said that the world might not end. There is hope in our humanity right now, lol.
Maybe not even 100 years, for approx 50 years we will colonize Mars, and after urbanizing it probably Venus. All that might happen in less than 100 years.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Querh said:


> Maybe not even 100 years, for approx 50 years we will colonize Mars, and after urbanizing it probably Venus. All that might happen in less than 100 years.


I think the only hope for humanity is if we all work together in colonizing Uranus.


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I think the only hope for humanity is if we all work together in colonizing Uranus.


Straight after yours. Here, i`ll volunteer first


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I think the only hope for humanity is if we all work together in colonizing Uranus.


A very Christian thing to say.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Good, I'll be waiting for that Holocene extinction. Mother Earth will be free to breathe again at last.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

*
?
*


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Girl bye


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Global warming is going to ruin quite a few countries. How the world will react to that remains to be seen. And how millions of people on the verge of starvation will react to the world's reaction also remains to be seen.

Nuclear war is also a possibility.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

twitchy666 said:


> sprouting more firms
> 
> Cyberdyne
> training
> ...


future AI is very much a possibility. it even has some big thinkers like hawking worried.


----------



## OcularZero (May 17, 2017)

uziq said:


> A lot of the people I see suggesting that the world might end I feel are just projecting their own gloomy outlook onto the environment. I think it's realistic to expect some degree of destruction over the coming years but damn, humans are just too amazing imo. Moore's law, man. As long as we can make it another 100-200 years, which is basically nothing at all in the history of man, we'll probably be on two worlds. I do not think there will be some catastrophic end to life here though.


I agree. We don't know how things will end up for us of course, and we could do some thinking and studying on it, as many people already do in future studies, but stuff like this [thread] is mostly anxiety and regurgitating ideas. Which isn't bad. Important to vent about our anxieties, and our emotions are connected to our thinking. But venting anxieties over the future shouldn't be confused with careful thought about it (though they can be a reason to start carefully thinking)

(Additional) anthropogenic ecological catastrophes through global warming or other processes are definitely possible. However, I don't know of any that are likely in the relatively near future that are an existential threat to human _life_ so much as an they are threat to certain _civilizations_. The extremely complex social and material infrastructures of industrial civilization make them uniquely vulnerable to collapse - the more specialized moving parts you have, the more ways things can fail. But human life would go on, just not as it has. Kind of like what happens after a blizzard.

I'd say the same for nuclear war (depending on the war scenario of course). A much greater threat to human life but I have a hard time imagining it being an extinction event for us. Still more so an existential threat to civilization. There would be survivors but societies would be severely damaged and forced to make drastic adaptations, as in most nuclear post-apocalyptic fiction.

Also the same for economic collapse: not an existential threat to human life.

An alien attack is of course a possible extinction event. However, it seems highly unlikely given what's known and thought about astrobiology and interstellar travel. This has been recently addressed in a book. Those arguments against humans being consumed or our having resources taken are pretty convincing to me, though there are other, probably more remote possibilities like being killed for sport or enslaved.

Out of the scenarios given here, an impact seems like the greatest existential threat to human life. But for such an object we'd likely detect it with enough time to prevent the impact.

AI is another threat, but of what kinds and extents, I don't know. Haven't looked into AI enough to make any judgments, though I've always been very skeptical about the threat for reasons I don't understand.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Querh said:


> Guys please use some facts, don`t write what comes onto your mind. Facts then theories please.
> Nuclear War - Have anyone heard for "Fear balance"?
> It`s an amount of fear other country foster towards another one.
> For example, North Korea wanted to bomb South Korea`s capital, Seoul, but they didn`t cause South Korea has nukes.
> ...


Nuclear war - Yes i have heard of that, also known as Mutual Assured Destruction. If Russia nukes America, america will nuke Russia back. Both countries effectively annihilate each other. But there are more factors to consider here. Political tension is very high, and any small incident in the Middle East could trigger a war between Russia and America, which could in turn lead to nuclear war. And with North Korea being a pain right now, that just makes the whole nuclear situation much more fragile. Nukes are a final option, but it doesnt necessarily guarantee that nukes wont be used.

Socioeconomic meltdown - yeah this one i was mistaken on, this wouldnt end humanity. But it is, in my opinion, a very likely fate for civilization.

Alien invasion - War is not an invention of humans; war is the definition given to the act of violence on an international(in the case of aliens, interstellar) scale. Just because aliens minds might work different than ours, doesnt mean that aliens wont know about war. War is basically something which consciously capable beings can percieve mentally and create through their actions. Any lifeform with a well evolved brain will know that by using violence against another lifeform, it can achieve things which it wants. And why would any interstellar race want to trade with us?

Global Warming - this is widely known as one of the most probably fates for humanity. Polar ice caps are melting and the global temperature is eventually rising, there is no denying that global warming will eventually destroy humans here. Its just a matter of how soon, or how soon we can stop global warming.

The Sun's gravitational field reaches far further than its heat. And its solar rays cant melt an asteroid of ice, asteroids arent like a popsicle, they are enormous boulders of ice/rock flying through space(which is very cold). We arent safe from asteroid attacks lol, all it takes is one good asteroid splinter to hit us from one of the local asteroid belts.

Pandemic - Thats why we dont have pandemics very often. But every once in a while some kind of highly resistant virus comes out, and all it takes is one evolved enough to resist any of the early attempts of developing a cure. In only a matter of days, the right type of virus could wipe out most of Earth's population, and this chaos would make it extremely hard to develop(and spread) a cure. And gigantic mutations arent impossible to form.

It seems like we are both set in our opinions lol


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

OcularZero said:


> I agree. We don't know how things will end up for us of course, and we could do some thinking and studying on it, as many people already do in future studies, but stuff like this [thread] is mostly anxiety and regurgitating ideas. Which isn't bad. Important to vent about our anxieties, and our emotions are connected to our thinking. But venting anxieties over the future shouldn't be confused with careful thought about it (though they can be a reason to start carefully thinking)
> 
> (Additional) anthropogenic ecological catastrophes through global warming or other processes are definitely possible. However, I don't know of any that are likely in the relatively near future that are an existential threat to human _life_ so much as an they are threat to certain _civilizations_. The extremely complex social and material infrastructures of industrial civilization make them uniquely vulnerable to collapse - the more specialized moving parts you have, the more ways things can fail. But human life would go on, just not as it has. Kind of like what happens after a blizzard.
> 
> ...


Yes i agree with what you have said. A collapse of societal structure would be far more likely to lead to the downfall of civilization(and yes, probably only certain civilizations) than it would be to lead to the fate of humanity itself. I think the only thing that could really end humanity is some really big change that would drastically influence either the climate, geography, or biological makeup of the Earth.

One thing i'd like to add to the aliens part is that perhaps we wont be attacked by aliens for a while? I mean, they left our planet alone for 4.5 billion years, and yes any civilizations out of there would have advanced a lot in all that time, but it would only take maybe a couple hundred/thousand years for us to become an interstellar civilization ourselves, capable of defending ourselves to some reasonable extent.


----------



## OcularZero (May 17, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> One thing i'd like to add to the aliens part is that perhaps we wont be attacked by aliens for a while? I mean, they left our planet alone for 4.5 billion years, and yes any civilizations out of there would have advanced a lot in all that time, but it would only take maybe a couple hundred/thousand years for us to become an interstellar civilization ourselves, capable of defending ourselves to some reasonable extent.


Why do you presume that any alien civilizations are older and more technologically advanced?


----------



## OcularZero (May 17, 2017)

OcularZero said:


> I agree. We don't know how things will end up for us of course, and we could do some thinking and studying on it, as many people already do in future studies, but stuff like this [thread] is mostly anxiety and regurgitating ideas. Which isn't bad. Important to vent about our anxieties, and our emotions are connected to our thinking. But venting anxieties over the future shouldn't be confused with careful thought about it (though they can be a reason to start carefully thinking)
> 
> (Additional) anthropogenic ecological catastrophes through global warming or other processes are definitely possible. However, I don't know of any that are likely in the relatively near future that are an existential threat to human _life_ so much as an they are threat to certain _civilizations_. The extremely complex social and material infrastructures of industrial civilization make them uniquely vulnerable to collapse - the more specialized moving parts you have, the more ways things can fail. But human life would go on, just not as it has. Kind of like what happens after a blizzard.
> 
> ...


A correction. Just started reading the paper in which "existential risks" were formulated and realized I've been misusing the term. Thought it meant a threat to the existence of something, so that it could apply to risks of extinction to all life, intelligence, and civilization. However, it only refers to "one where an adverse outcome would either annihilate Earth-originating intelligent life or permanently and drastically curtail its potential," i.e. to outcomes that either extinguish humans or permanently cripple our civilization's technological progress.

Nick Bostrom, Existential Risks: Analyzing Human Extinction Scenarios and Related Hazards


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

OcularZero said:


> Why do you presume that any alien civilizations are older and more technologically advanced?


They would have to be in order to reach Earth.


----------



## OcularZero (May 17, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> They would have to be in order to reach Earth.


I may have misread, but I thought you said that if there are any ET civilizations, then they're older. If you were only referring to ones with the capacity to attack us, then that clears it up.

This is still problematic, though. To make it explicit, your claim is that any civilization must have a history roughly similar to our own such that they can only have achieved interstellar travel if they've lived longer than humans. But nothing I know of warrants this assumption because they could have a very different history.

For example, if some species happens to evolve "like us" and develops agriculture, industry, then space travel "like us", they could have reached all of those things in a much earlier part of their history than we did. The Earth is around 4.5 billion years old, humans have been around for roughly 200,00 years, agriculture was developed around 10,000 years ago, and industry roughly 200 years ago. These developments were at least partly contingent on cosmic, terrestrial, biological, and social conditions that are not going to apply entirely or remotely to other planets and species. _Nothing makes our history necessary._ So another species might evolve much earlier in their planet's history, evolve agriculture and industry much earlier in their history, and then achieve interstellar travel earlier than us. It's perfectly possible for a species and civilization to be younger than us and be more technologically advanced.

The assumption that they must be older is anthropocentric. In thinking about ET life and civilization we have to identify and mitigate anthropocentric thinking, which means, in part, ignoring terrestrial contingencies in order to _recognize the particularity of Earth and humanity_ in the universe.


----------

